# Anyone have Nostalgia Party Fountains..mine are not working?



## Moonbaby (Oct 8, 2008)

So last year I got two party fountains and used them at my party and worked great. I cleaned them and stored them. I took the out in May for my sons birthday and they wouldnt work. The motor would run but it wasnt sucking up any liquid. Anyone familiar with these or know what could be wrong and have anysolutions. They were both doing it.


----------



## Ween12amEternal (Apr 15, 2006)

*moves this over to the Party Ideas thread*

Have you made sure the end of the suction portion is clear and submerged? That could be something to check. 

Good luck!


----------



## NewbieHaunter (Sep 6, 2007)

I got mine out 2 days ago, same problem you are having. I can hear the motor running but the liquid isnt moving.


----------



## Moonbaby (Oct 8, 2008)

We must get to the bottom of this!


----------



## NewbieHaunter (Sep 6, 2007)

after finding out mine wouldnt work I decided to go with a fogging cauldron punch bowl instead but it still aggravates me that the fountain wont work. I only used it once!


----------



## Moonbaby (Oct 8, 2008)

ooh a fogging cauldren punch bowl sounds nice. Where did you get it? 
I only used mine once too


----------



## dippedstix (Jul 2, 2009)

NewbieHaunter said:


> after finding out mine wouldnt work I decided to go with a fogging cauldron punch bowl instead but it still aggravates me that the fountain wont work. I only used it once!


Do tell where you got the fogging cauldron punch bowl!


----------



## NewbieHaunter (Sep 6, 2007)

Oh sorry, I didnt mean to be misleading.. I didnt find or buy one.. I bought a plastic cauldron and Im gonna put dry ice in it to make it fog.


----------



## Haunty (May 31, 2006)

mini pond fogger / mister would work also for foggy punch bowl.
Have seen them for sale at party stores, home improvement stores, & online.


----------



## Haunty (May 31, 2006)

Has anyone inquired at a party store or from the manufacturer of the fountains, about the troubles with it? Even a party rental store may have the answer.


----------



## NewbieHaunter (Sep 6, 2007)

I drove 30 miles today and STILL couldnt locate any dry ice!! I decided to make a foggy punch bowl myself.. I took apart a misty skull I had from last yr.. put the mister mechanism in the bottom of my large cauldron, pushed it to the side a lil bit and put an upside down bowl in the middle of the cauldron.. set a larger bowl on top of that to hold the punch..the fog swirled around but didnt come out of the cauldron...my solution.. ....drill holes in the cauldron and put a small fan blowing into it.. and SUCESS!!! ok ok theres not a ton of fog but its enough to make me happy and even better it was FREE!! lol 
I took pics.. will post them if anyones interested


----------



## Moonbaby (Oct 8, 2008)

Yes I would love to see pics.


----------



## NewbieHaunter (Sep 6, 2007)

heres a couple I took while testing it out so theres no punch in the bowl lol
its still a work in progress but its coming along  



















this was set up just to see if it would work.... it did. so Im gonna try one of
those little personal battery fans. Hopefully I can attach it to the cauldron
somehow. If all else fails I'll just put a black cloth over the fan in the pic.


----------



## dippedstix (Jul 2, 2009)

I am glad you got your fog!! LOL My punch bowl isn't going to be near any electricity so that won't work for me. I am either going to have to use dry ice or nothing at all. I am thinking of not using the dry ice because it only lasts for about 10-15 minues so someone would have to be in charge of replenishing it and I just don't see that happening with all that's going to be happening around here. I know *I* won't have time to do it. It would look so cool though. Oh well, the kids are just going to have to do without I think.


----------



## NewbieHaunter (Sep 6, 2007)

I really wanted dry ice but with it being so hard to find I figured I'd better make a 'plan B'


----------



## TheMissJennieB (Sep 10, 2009)

Hello, First post here! Thank you for everyones amazing ideas! I have a fountain that I use under my wedding cakes. It is basically the same system just a different set up. I know they have to be given a little bit to get the liquid movng. I am not sure how long you let in run for. And is the motor runnng or does it just hum when you plug it in? Mine did that and My DH had to take it apart to the motor. The motor needed a little kick start to get it moving and we now have to do that everytime we use it. Don't know if any of ths helps.


----------



## Pumpkin Torture Guy (Aug 8, 2008)

If they have small plastic hoses, they may be dry rotted or just have a crack in them causing them to suck air.


----------



## TJMIV (Oct 25, 2019)

I bought one for Halloween last year and just pulled it out and it didn't work. Unscrewed the plastic pump that the pipes attach too and saw where the motor post that spins the pump. Played with the post with some tweezers a bit and Happy Halloween it started working again! Hope this helps someone!


----------



## Ghost of Spookie (Sep 28, 2008)

TheMissJennieB said:


> Hello, First post here! Thank you for everyones amazing ideas! I have a fountain that I use under my wedding cakes. It is basically the same system just a different set up. I know they have to be given a little bit to get the liquid movng. I am not sure how long you let in run for. And is the motor runnng or does it just hum when you plug it in? Mine did that and My DH had to take it apart to the motor. The motor needed a little kick start to get it moving and we now have to do that everytime we use it. Don't know if any of ths helps.


Yes, good advice. I believe this is called priming the pump. Air in the line prevents the liquid from flowing. Think about how a syphon works. Same technique I believe as they mention in Discovery Channel’s “Gold Rush” if any of you watch that show. Also make sure the parts are level.


----------



## Ghost of Spookie (Sep 28, 2008)

Seeing this too late to be of help until next use, but here’s one company’s instructions for setting up and getting it to flow:



https://www.webstaurantstore.com/documents/pdf/apex_fountains.pdf


----------



## Bodybymc (Dec 25, 2020)

Ween12amEternal said:


> _moves this over to the Party Ideas thread_
> 
> Have you made sure the end of the suction portion is clear and submerged? That could be something to check.
> 
> Good luck!


My husband fixed it. 
It's the pump. He twisted it off of the bottom bowl. He rinsed it out, and noticed the plastic impeller shaft had broken off down inside the magnet. He put super glue on the shaft, and put the magnet back on it. Boom!


----------

